

iTunes Radio to Debut in September With McDonald's, Nissan, P&G, Pepsi - k-mcgrady
http://adage.com/article/digital/big-marketers-sign-apple-s-itunes-radio/243734/

======
k-mcgrady
It's usually deals with record labels that slow the rollout of music services
to other countries - I hope that with iTunes Radio Apple doesn't hold up
rollout until it does deals with advertisers in each country.

